
China's new cybersecurity rules ban foreign companies from using VPN to home - pmlnr
https://boingboing.net/2019/10/14/tightening-nooses-r-us.html
======
panpanna
> But since then, Google has embarked upon a secret project to re-introduce a
> censored/surveilling search tool to the Chinese market.

>

> Google's not alone. Apple is totally dependent on China, both for customers
> and for manufacturing, which is why it agreed to remove all functional VPNs
> from its App Store, leaving only those that had backdoors for Chinese spies.

In what world are these two equal? Apple gave China their server keys. Google
walked away from a %30+ market share in China since it didn't wanted to censor
search results. A project to enter the Chinese market with a locked down
search engine was canceled after internal protests.

I hate Google for many things but in this case they have done significantly
better than apple. A comparison like this is just not fair.

